# Jurassic Park Spotlights?



## JPspotlight (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm looking for an HID type of spotlight used in movies such as Jurassic Park. Anyone have an idea if these are sold?

This isn't a great picture of them, but it's the best I could find:
http://www.lost-world.com/Lost_World02/Jurassic_Park.Site/stills/0630_22.GIF


----------



## greenLED (Jan 27, 2005)

MaxaBeam, if I'm not mistaken. Here's one link.


----------



## Sway (Jan 27, 2005)

Yep it's a Maxa Beam you can buy one here if you find that you just can't live with out it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## beam_me_up (Jan 27, 2005)

way too expensive $2,000.00 you can get a 10 million CP Thor spotlight for $60


----------



## JPspotlight (Jan 27, 2005)

Why is it so expensive?


----------



## Sway (Jan 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*beam_me_up said:*
way too expensive $2,000.00 you can get a 10 million CP Thor spotlight for $60 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes and a $60 spotlight is what you will have the MaxaBeam is in a league of it's own when it comes to throw if that's what you want if not then a $60 spotlight is a good deal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## beam_me_up (Jan 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JPspotlight said:*
Why is it so expensive? 

[/ QUOTE ]

cuz it was in movies and tv shows like the x-files =P


----------



## Sway (Jan 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JPspotlight said:*
Why is it so expensive? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Expensive, not really it’s one of the most inexpensive short arc xenon lights available and excels in throw or long range illumination if that’s what you need. In the movies it’s more of a prop than anything because it looks cool...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## TheQase (Jan 27, 2005)

Its expensive because it was designed for the government to use. And we all know that the government will pay anything for whatever they want, and therefore, the government is over charged.


----------



## skillet (Jan 27, 2005)

JPS...

I ask that same question for about 3 years.. Never could find out.. It drove me crazy.. I posted question about everywhere I could find (i thought)... then one day about a month ago.... The same day I found the answer to my aluded question.. I found this sight... and oh boy... ANSWERS! IDEAS! 

I have literally been on this sight everyday since.. sometime 1 of 2 hours, which is down from the 5 to 6 the first few days...

anyways... welcome aboard... (if a newbie himself can extend welcomes) 

Skillet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

WAIT A MINUTE... I JUST NOTICED I AM NOW A "FLASHAHOLIC".. KUDOS AND PEANUTS ALL AROUND /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jan 27, 2005)

You can find a maxabeam a lot cheaper then 2 grand, I got mine for about 1600 (It's a solopack) came with a very nice case, battery and changer and I added in a 12volt cord as well. I have seen these for about 1200-1400 with out a battery. Some vendors whant 2000-2200 for a maxabeam with out a protective case. 
The maxabeam is a true 6 million CP where the $60 thor is no ware even close to 10 million CP, IMHO the thor is a nice light in it's price catigory but it's rateings are not even close to being true.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 27, 2005)

Draco,

where did you buy yours for $1600???


----------



## dg (Jan 27, 2005)

Out of interest, how much would it be to buy the component parts of the maxabeam, if they were available off the shelf?


----------



## beam_me_up (Jan 27, 2005)

Maxabeam has a 75w bulb...Thor 100w.....hmmm... maxabeam $1600-2000 Thor $45-70 .....Hmmm....


----------



## Azecos (Jan 27, 2005)

That's not quite right. Maxabeam has a 75 watt short-arc lamp (HID) and a thor just a 100W halogen lamp. That's a huge difference.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Azecos said:*
That's not quite right. Maxabeam has a 75 watt short-arc lamp (HID) and a thor just a 100W halogen lamp. That's a huge difference. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If I'm behind my $30.00 Thor I can light up the telephone pole 1/2 mile from my house. I can "see" it but that's about all. I could light up a similar pole 1.5 miles with a $2,000.00 beast but could I see it?


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 27, 2005)

Maybe........one person was talking about lighting up and seeing a mountain that was 2 miles away.


----------



## TheQase (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah i would tend to agree with baker, and disagree with painter. 

I know that where I live, I can see a water tower from at least 6+ miles away in the daylight, and i would venture to say that its even visible 10 miles away.

Provided my Maxabeam could shoot that far, what would prevent me from seeing it?

On the same note, at night time, the cell towers, i can see the flashing light from at least 15+ miles away.

I would have to say that you can see that far on a clear night.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 28, 2005)

they used the MaxaBeam on Farscape too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I was actually gonna post and find out what it was, but this is it. And for $1600 i'll definately pass.

I can either have one of these or 53 Thors, lol

Shane


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jan 28, 2005)

I found mine from a company called Blue Line Gear. It's a police supply company I found and I was able to cut a deal with the owner, I was trying to find a used one but for the deal He gave Me I jumped on a new one.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jan 28, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*beam_me_up said:*
Maxabeam has a 75w bulb...Thor 100w.....hmmm... maxabeam $1600-2000 Thor $45-70 .....Hmmm.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

There is a drastic differance in the types, you can not compair them by lamp wattage. an example, take a thor that has been modded with a 35 watt car HID. That will waste a stock thor with a 100 watt bulb. The maxabeams advantage is it's focus and throw, I can literaly see the beam diffuse in to and light up clouds, My modded Bltiz has difficulty doing that and an hid modded blitz will spank a thor.

1600 is indeed a lot of money, but the light retains it's value if it's miantained and they are relitivly rare and fun to play with. If you think about it most people I know would blow 1600+ on alcohol in a given year and not even notice it nor have anything to show for it.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 28, 2005)

If i can find one floating up on eBay id pay $700 for it no problem.

Shane


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jan 28, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
If i can find one floating up on eBay id pay $700 for it no problem.

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yeh you may find one for that price, I have seen used ones with what was claimed to have a new lamp for about 900 bucks.


----------



## TheQase (Jan 28, 2005)

Draco, I shine mine up in the sky, but Im not sure about lighting the clouds up? Do you mean you can see it boucing off of the bottom of the cloud, or fill the cloud with light?

I tested mine one day with a low ceiling, and i had someone shine it while i was driving, and i was able to see it off of the bottom of the clouds from about 2 miles away. It was amazing. 


as for ebay, in the past month, i have seen 3 or 4 maxabeams go for 900 bucks or less. 2 of them were "new" in cases with extra battery and rapid charger, and all of that (it was the 2500 dollar package or whatever package is close to that). The other one was JUST the light... no battery or anything and it went for like 600-700 bucks.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jan 28, 2005)

I am not shure what the cloud celing was when I was playing around, but it was party cloudy and I could see part of the cloud light up when I hit it with the beam, then moved the beam to an area with no clouds just to be shure I was not seeing things. I tried the same thing with the HID modded Blitz and did not get the same effect. 

900 bucks for the one's in a package? I wish I was paying attention to E-bay that day. I had been looking on ebay for a while before I decided on buying mine from a dealer, some times E-bay as a dubble edged sword!, Don't find what you whant, wait another 5 min! Or better yet, you will find what you are looking for on E-bay only after you bought what you where looking for at a retail store for twice the price! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jan 28, 2005)

To compare HID and Halogen you really need to get the lumens rating of each source. I think the 100W halogen philips in a stock THOR is rated for 2800 lumens. a 35W D2S is rated at (I think) 3200 lumens. 

A quick rule of thumb for comparing HID and Halogen is that you get about three times as much light out of a HID as a halogen. In this case, if my numbers are correct, you get 28 lumens/watt for the halogen, 91 for the HID (Though due to ballast efficiencies in the 90% range, you will deliver 35 watt at the bulb for ~40 watts at the battery)

Note that HID gets MORE efficient as the power increases. a 35W HID (3200 Lumens = 91 L/W) puts out more light per watt than a 10 watter (530 Lumens = 53 L/W) so a 75W HID is likely putting out at least as much light as a 225W halogen.


----------



## markdi (Jan 28, 2005)

my 35 watt hid thor lights up low clouds.

the 50 watt one I am building soon will be 
a bit brighter because I will use a phillips dl50 bulb.
a real 50 watt 5300 lumen bulb - hard to get 
35 watt hid overdriven to 50 watt is about 4500 lumens

maxa beams are kool but only 1000 lumens.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 28, 2005)

Touching the Clouds......Sounds fun!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


If anyone ever sees another Maxabeam on ebay for a cheaper price, let me know (if you don't want it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif)

I am in the market for one and I wouldn't mind saving some money.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jan 28, 2005)

markdi, the cool thing about the Maxabeam is not the amount of lumens but the intensity of the light.


----------



## TheQase (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, two of these went for around 900 bucks. I found the one auction. 

And just a few days ago the light itself went for 620.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16037&item=5154522912


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jan 28, 2005)

Now that's a steal!

Yeh the focus and intensity are it's strong points, Both of My friends agree that they would rather have the Blitz suddenly shined into their faces over the maxabeam any day!

Markdi.. where did you get the DL50?


----------



## Andreas (Jan 28, 2005)

Where can I get a deal like that. He got a killer deal because that looks like a deluxe setup??

Andreas


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I just realized that Peak Beam Industries is located pretty close to me!!!!!! I'll take a drive up there and see what you can do there. A tour maybe???......

peakbeam1, you out there?


----------



## Hallis (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, Just watched Aliens Vs Predator. And the MAxabeam is in there and gets quite a lot of screentime!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Had to tell my whold family. "Hey check that out, Wayland industries bought everybody a $1600 Flashlight" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya,

my family and friends won't watch it with me because I point out all of the lights EVERY time they are on screen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (Unfortunatly for them (fortunatly for all of us), I don't think there is a scene in the movie without a flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif ).

Anyway, I think Peak Beam Industries only would allow the AVP crew to use Maxabeams if they were in A LOT of shots, because the amount of times the camera zooms directly in on them is very unusual. Not that I'm complaining /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jan 31, 2005)

just wish they'd make them more affordable, i mean, if they were maybe $600-$800 each they would sell the hell out of them.

Shane


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 31, 2005)

I've been told they go on Ebay for that price ($600-$1000) everyonce and a while.

I'm keeping a close eye /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## TheQase (Jan 31, 2005)

Why doesnt anyone who wants a maxabeam, search for maxabeam on ebay, and then when it says that there are no listings for maxabeam, enter your email in the box at the lower part of the page, and ebay will email you when a maxabeam gets listed. Then you can all snipe it out.

Just a hint though, i would do it for both "maxabeam" and "maxa beam"

Im only recommending that since i already have one... and most of you probably already know of that feature anyways...


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 31, 2005)

Yup........my email is already in there.

But, thanks for the tip.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Qase,

How do you like ur Maxabeam. Is it as great as everyone says it is?


----------



## TheQase (Jan 31, 2005)

well...

i dont really know how to answer that question. Dont get me wrong, it is one awesome light, and i have not even been able to shine it on something that it wouldnt hit, since i have had it. Not that i havent tried to hit something super far away, but i just dont have anything thats really that far away. 

A couple things i have noticed though... 

If you want to see the lights true performance, its gotta be dark. I think it may just be the color of the light, but im not sure. If there is light already present, you will have a hard time spotting with it. Now i dont mean moonlight or ambient light or anything like that, Im talking like, shining it on something that is already lit by a street light, or parking lot lights or something. 

For example, go to walmart at night with the maxabeam, and shine it at walmart with the parking lot lit with its lights, and you arent going to see much, you will see it, but its not ALL of the light you would expect. Shine it at walmart with the lights off, and youve got a bright light buddy.

Also, I have noticed that the beamshots you see on these forums, seem to be a tiny bit over rated.

You can see the beam in the air about 2-4 miles away, depending on conditions. I in full flood mode (40 degrees) I can light up about 3 acres worth of light. enough to easily see what is going on, and if i was in the 3rd acre, i could read a newspaper. Actual throw seems to be a good estimate as to what everyone says. Color temp is more on the pure white, with a hint of blue. Not the White-Blue that you see.

all in all, I have wanted the light for the same reason this thread is here. Ever since i seen them first on jurassic park, i wanted one. I didnt actually find out what they were for a few years. Then i found out they were about 2000 dollars. About a year ago i found this site, and well its been heaven ever since. I wanted one no matter what anyone said, So i then bought it. simple as that. 

Pricing has fluctuated for this light in the past year or so. I know when i first started looking buying one of these, i could have gotten the small package for about 1600 dollars. Now i think they are going for about 1700 or so, depending. 

I personally would like to see you get the light for under 1000 dollars to make it worth it to you (respectively -- 1000 dollars is still expensive) anything over 1000 bucks, I think would feel a tad overspent.

But still, I love my maxabeam, would not trade or sell for anything. If you have any specific questions, ask me. I think that this was a pretty honest review.


----------



## LoveCraft (Feb 1, 2005)

I was able to use one last years, a friend of my dads has one for his boat and WOW is it sweet. I havnt used a THOR but one thing i love about the maxa is its electronic button for changing the focus, no more twisting the head /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif If your going to buy one i suggest you look at the maxabeam page, it appears theres going to be a new battery pack that will slim down the charging options and make it much easier to live with. It most likely will also be cheaper since theres currently stacks of different charging options that you can order that adds up on the total cost. Who knows, it might be a couple of hundred dollars cheaper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 1, 2005)

The new battery pack (NiMH) is hundreds of dollars more expensive (I think about 600), since not only do they charge more for the battery pack, but also it needs a separate much more expensive charger. Heck, even to get a filter (the partial diffusion filter), it's about a 100 bucks.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Qase. That was an excellent review /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

That's really just what I wanted to hear. One thing that surprised me was that the 40 degree beam could light up 3 acres?!? I knew it was powerful but wherever I see the flood mode in pictures or in movies it looks like the flood is almost worthless. Then again, it's probably not all that dark on a movie set /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Thanks for your advice on the pricing. Originally I was going to spend full price for one bluelinegear or some other place but I definitly agree with you now that I should wait to get one off Ebay for $1000 or under. Even that IS a hefty price for almost any flashlight. Although, I believe Andreas was looking for a Megaray to buy and the only distributor he found had the price at $6900 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick2.gif

Anyway, thanks again for the review. Still waiting for that email from ebay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## LoveCraft (Feb 4, 2005)

im amazed that it costs even MORE with the simplar chager, but then i guess if the tech involved is more complex... oh well it could be worse


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Feb 4, 2005)

The main reason I whent with Blueline Gear was being lack of self controll on My part, I had a tax refund burning a hole in My wallet and gave up on E-bay, I was not willing to pay 900 bucks for a "used" light from e-bay (Thats all I was finding at that time)with no warrenty. 
Instant gratification has it's costs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I have pictures compairing My maxa beam with My modded blitz light force but the host web site was saying they hit there bandwidth limit, I have not checked it in the last few days, maby I will check today or something.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Feb 4, 2005)

600? for the NiMH battery? Meep! I will gut the stock battery and replace it's guts when the time comes before I pay that for a battery!
I am planning on making an adaptor plate for My maxabeam so I can mount 10ah leadacid batteries to the light. (I get the batteries free from work)


----------



## StanTeate (Feb 4, 2005)

What do you want to use it for? You might look at the "Superlight shootout" here on CPF. i wanted a Maxa until I read here and considered its usefulness. If you want LONG pinpoint throw, get the maxabeam. The Kenrad, the shield, The shield, Kumkang, and X990 will all blow your socks off and have considrable throw. ;
Looh kere: http://webpages.charter.net/kenshiro/
Stan Teate


----------



## LoveCraft (Feb 4, 2005)

man i cant wait for kenshiro's site to be updated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif btw what is "the sleeper" is it a store bought f/l or a mod? 

Anyway ive been looking at lanterns lately and i think those streamlite lanterns look good, the vulcan and litebox, also the pelican big Ed (i think). Although i couldnt find one review on them so not sure sure how they stack up, anyone have a link to a review??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Feb 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*StanTeate said:*
What do you want to use it for? You might look at the "Superlight shootout" here on CPF. i wanted a Maxa until I read here and considered its usefulness. If you want LONG pinpoint throw, get the maxabeam. The Kenrad, the shield, The shield, Kumkang, and X990 will all blow your socks off and have considrable throw. ;
Looh kere: http://webpages.charter.net/kenshiro/
Stan Teate 

[/ QUOTE ]

Socks? you mean people wear these things? I always thought them to be good for entertaining cats or dusting off the TV with, but to wear them? 
If thouse lights blow socks off(or in My case Sandles) then I sugjest you empty you bladder before compareing the HID modded Blitz Lightforce SL240 to the other lights!
No bladder can stand the power of an HID LightForce!


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 4, 2005)

The Sleeper is a mod. Here is the link:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB4&Number=628155&fpart=&PHPSESSID=


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Feb 4, 2005)

Allright! Now you did it, there went My bladder /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Sway (Feb 4, 2005)

* Baker said* 
[ QUOTE ]
The Sleeper is a mod. Here is the link:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB4&Number=628155&fpart=&PHPSESSID= 


[/ QUOTE ] 

I got a laser range finder today the *Church Pic of The Sleeper is 215 yards* It’s super impressive well just to hold in hand and excels in lighting a vast amount of area you just can’t run and hide from this one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

The HID Blitz well I’m taking the range finder back tomorrow I need something that will do more than 440 yards /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## Pajamas (Feb 4, 2005)

Has anyone tried a group buy on the maxa beams? How much of a savings is buying wholesale?


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 4, 2005)

I tried a GB on the maxabeam. The cheapest GB price I got was from Bright Guy. $1710.

There was actually another website that had the maxa's for regular price cheaper than Bright Guys GB price!!!!! All in all, not that much savings.

Only 2 people showed intereast though. You didn't miss anything. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 4, 2005)

Kelly,


I want one (Sleeper)!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif (then again, who wouldn't) (If only there was a cheaper, brighter mod option...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ) (WINK WINK!!!!!!)


other people just ignore this post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 5, 2005)

Dracos pics of the Maxabeam versus the 35-50 watt HID are pretty fair, the MB will outhrow the 35 wayy light, but the the 35 watt HID just had so much more light.


----------



## Pajamas (Feb 5, 2005)

My thought on the GB would be to get it direct from maxa beam themselves....not that I could buy one right now even if we did get a great deal from maxa beam....but its always helpful to have a target when saving. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## Andreas (Feb 5, 2005)

I just recieved one of my deluxe Maxabeams sets yesterday. I thought that it was going to be used but it appears that it is Brand Spanking new as each item in the set is sealed in plastic. I should have two more (one basic and one more deluxe set) by the middle of next week. I will most likely be selling the deluxe (new) set and the basic set, Anyone with interested please let me know. Once I have them all in my hands I am going to keep one deluxe set and resell the others at less than retail obviously.

Andreas

[email protected]

831-801-0070

Thanks


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 5, 2005)

Pajamas,

Peak Beam Industries sells their Maxabeams for $2000 from the factory. I highly doubt that they would do a GB for a much cheaper price. But you should go ahead and give them an email just inacase. Then again, I only got 2 hits from the GB I started. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------

